#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  im looking frward ship officer job

## egp54

i am from turkey and recently graduated from istanul technical university maritime faculty. i finished my 6 month sea experience in 14000DWT LPG tanker. nowi am looking forward to ship 3. off job.


 has anyone interested, let me know

emreistanbul34@hotmail.comSee More: im looking frward ship officer job

----------

